# 2 does due first of August



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive got 2 more to kid this yr and these 2 im very excited about. Birdy im a little more excited about. I think her kids will be a better show quality. But Calico has came from some nice udder gentics so i cant wait to see her FF udder.
Bella Starr Calico Kate (Flat Rocks Rocky X Flat Rocks Sun Stroke) is due August 3rd well more like around lol. Already has a udder building. 
Piddlin Acre Freebird (Piddlin Acres Bo's Rockstar X Piddlin Acres CB Mood Swing is due August 4th. She is huge but always is extra fluffy so im guessing twins out of her.
Both are bred to Simple pleasure Bernard(Tiny Tales John Henry X Simple Pleasures Hillary Swank)

Pics on the next post


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

This is birdy and her udder pic taken yesterday.


























And this is calico and her udder taken yesterday.









And last Bernard


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

4 weeks away tell there will be kids i hope. Birdy is really slowing down and her body is getting ready for birth i can tell. So im going to be surprised if she makes it to August. Calico udder is filling up nicely. Im thinking twins at least from both of them. Ill take belly pics of them today and post them later.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls and your buck is handsome! Good luck with kidding.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty! I love Calico's face expression there. :laugh: Too cute!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Your girls are pretty! But on a side note I noticed in the first picture that your doe looks "fish-tailed"? Do you have a loose mineral out for them? Do you copper bolus them at all? I know this is off topic....


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys i really cant wait to see these kids. And Bernard rubs on my leg like a cat when im outside think he was raised with cats lol. But o i love him i really hope he passes his docile temperament on to his kids. These will be his first kids here. Sara if you look at the second pic of Birdy she has a big chuck of white in between 2 darker chucks of hair giving her the fish tail look. But they do have cattle grazer mineral. Thought i have noticed some of my darker goats are redding out on there legs so i might have to bolus them.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

TiffofMo said:


> Thanks guys i really cant wait to see these kids. And Bernard rubs on my leg like a cat when im outside think he was raised with cats lol. But o i love him i really hope he passes his docile temperament on to his kids. These will be his first kids here. Sara if you look at the second pic of Birdy she has a big chuck of white in between 2 darker chucks of hair giving her the fish tail look. But they do have cattle grazer mineral. Thought i have noticed some of my darker goats are redding out on there legs so i might have to bolus them.


I see it now!! Lol!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Miss birdy belly









And a good pic of the daddy Bernard. Calico was not wanting her pic taken so no pic of her yet.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice pictures, beautiful goats!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks MoKa farms I love taking pics of the goats. 
Well i can't believe it but babies are 2 to 3 weeks away. Here is a updated pic of Calico I think she is moving right along good.









Here is Birdy I'm loving the look of her udder so far. She is also due in 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok here are both the mamas side by side. Got to see Lots of movement in birdy tonight.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Whoa! That is a wide load!!

Maybe she's having quads!


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a doe due in about a week and a half. She is such a wide load I am sure there is more than two. She is an excellent and easy milker so I am excited for her next kidding. We really miss having the fresh goat milk!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

This is her first time kidding with us and she is not milk stand trained . But i will try to work with her. Only like a week left


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

145th day is Monday and Tuesday cant wait to see these kids.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She's as wide as she is tall!
I hope she pops on time.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Big and beautiful does! I think Birdy will have triplets and Calico will have twins. 
Hoping for lots of :kidred:s


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys Birdy is moving real slow today and it looks like i see some white discharge but she still has her ligs. I know she can dischage for a day or a month, But i had a doe that would discharge for 3 days and kid so this would but her at Tuesday if she did that.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok don't know if birdy is close or pulling the doe code lol. I put her in her stall last night know se is refusing to come out. Lol I think I fill the ligs but she has planted herself in the corner next to her feed trough and not moving. She has been there since 6 am it's know noon. So maybe babies soon idk.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

go to the store or a dr's appt. that'll almost guarantee she'll have her babies... haha


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

O I think she is contracting nope, oo I think her ligs are gone nope, looks ready to go nope still going lol. That's what we have been doing for the last 2 days lol. Here is her udder from this am which looks like a nice sized udder to me.


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

We are STILL waiting for our wide load goat to put those babies on the ground. She has done some pawing and nesting. She has been a doe that managed her kidding without interference so I am just trying to be patient.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

she had twin bucks at midnight  happy there up and doing good just wish she had a doe for us.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay! Congrats


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Whoo hoo!  Good job momma!


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

*Babies are here!*

Four perfectly beautiful does arrived the first of August!:clap:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

mabeane said:


> Four perfectly beautiful does arrived the first of August!:clap:


No way!! That is UNFAIR!  And I thought our triplet does were nice...
Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats Calico kidded last nigh. And kids where tangled i lost 1 doe1 doe is alive but mom and baby are kindof shocky after that rough night. Watching them closely and giving meds as needed


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry about the other doeling... Probios for momma and baby and they should be good.  Congrats on the twin does this time!


----------

